# oidentd config probs



## zoidy6 (21. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag ihr da draussen 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Und zwar habe ich oidentd wiefolgt eingereichtet (nach diesen tut) http://irc-guide.de/wiki/Main/OidentdInstallationUndKonfiguration. 
Funktioniert wunderbar soweit, nur ich habe jetzt 5 user auf meiner shell angelegt, möchte aber nur das oidentd nur für user1 arbeitet für die anderen 4 user nicht.
Sobald ich naemlich oidentd installiert habe und starte es vergibt oidentd für alle 5 user idents.

Meine config sieht wiefolgt aus: 

```
default {
	default {
		deny spoof
		deny spoof_all
		deny spoof_privport
		allow random_numeric
		allow numeric
		allow hide
	}
}
user root {
	default {
		force reply "UNKNOWN"
	}
}


user user1 {
	default {
		allow spoof
		allow spoof_all
		allow random
		allow hide
	}
}
```

Habe es auch nur nach anleitung für user1 gemacht nicht fuer die anderen User.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## DonMarkeZ (21. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe du hast den Sinn eines oident's verstanden, denn ein oident ist dazu da, dass z.B. keiner sehen kann das der User root (sollte natürlich nich so sein) den Prozess PsyBNC gestartet hat. Dies steht dann hinterher im sogenannten IDENT-Feld. 
Beispiele findest du dazu auch in dem von dir oben angegebenem Link (Einleitung).

Dein Scipt sagt aus:
Wenn der user root den Prozess gestartet hat und einer fragt nach, wer den Prozess gestartet hat -> Antwort: UNKNOWN.

Fragt einer nach wenn user1 einen Prozess gestartet hat kann dieser die Antwort spoofen (fälschen; sprich eingeben was er will).

Wo wäre denn der Sinn bei einem oident wenn den nur einer nutzen könnte ?
Gruss


----------

